# Spiders



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Need some advice on ridding the Roo of spiders.

Just returned from a ten day camp. While camping and as the days rolled on we began to notice more "bite" marks on the boys, not bad but you could tell they weren't misquito or horse fly. We had sprayed the site before setting up and kept the kids coated with Off.

We returned home, unloaded and planned on taking the OB back to storage the next day. DW did a quick look thru before hooking up for the trip to storage.... she ran out faster than I've ever seen, lost her shoes in the journey, screaming "HUGE spider". I went in to check and sure enough, not only did it have a web that covered the whole rear slide (I kid you not), it was wearing her shoes. Not only that, in one night it managed to finish off my beer and break out the Bloody Mary makings. I'm here to tell ya, it was big and I think it was packing heat (pretty sure I saw a model 1911 .45).

I bought bug bombs. I was going to shutt off the gas, tape the detectors and light off the bombs and let the whole rig sit for a day or two.

Before I go overboard, is that necessary or is there an easier way? We keep the OB empty except for canned goods, paper products, pots/pans, utensils etc.. Before, during and after it gets cleaned.

Any help is appreciated. I'm a little leary of firing off a bug bomb in the Outback.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve used the 'bomb' in the basement at home. As long as there is no food and then reclean everything, that would be my solution. It might be the only way to get the DW back in.

John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

When we got back from camping on Saturday, I noticed something move quickly when I was emptying the wardrobe. I told my DW that she might want to wait until I removed everything slowly and carefully before she took the clothes into the house.

Sure enough, there was a BIG 'ole spider in there. From my vast knowledge of spiders (read I Goggled it), I recognized it as a Huntsman Spider. Not dangerous, but creepy nontheless. This is a photo of a Huntman spider:










I was able to treat this infestation the old fashioned way. I got out the fly swatter, chased it until it came out of the wardrobe and squashed it with my shoe!

That'll learn him!

Dan


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I did battle with the spider on the first night but unfortunatley it's ninja skills were a better match than I thought. Lost the fellar when he hit the main breaker and killed the lights.

At last sighting that night it had a rather large egg sack. Next day I went in for another round, it's eight legs were nothing for my swift upper cut. After a quick look I noticed the egg sack was no longer attached. I wish I would have had the forethought to google and identified. Doubt it's poiseness to the extent of an ER visit but if not gone... I'll be doing a lot of OBing alone. Just had a thought







Maybe his offspring needs a few brews









Dave


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

After a very long hard day at work...this thread...was just what I needed for a good laugh!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I would go to home depot get some ortho and one of those pump spray bottles. Find the stuff that says it will kill spiders and follow the directions for mixing with water. I spray the outside of the house three or four times each summer do the large amount of spiders we have here. I don't like them at all.

I even take the concoction with me camping and spray the perimeter which usually works well. With the spray bottle wand you can pretty much direct where you want the poison to go.

Try this

Or this

With this.

Good luck
Lance


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd go along with John and Bomb that sucker

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Grab a bit of TP and apply pressure unitl the spider pops. Simple!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

_OK Spider. Did I shoot 6 times...or only 5?_


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Need some advice on ridding the Roo of spiders.
> 
> Just returned from a ten day camp. While camping and as the days rolled on we began to notice more "bite" marks on the boys, not bad but you could tell they weren't misquito or horse fly. We had sprayed the site before setting up and kept the kids coated with Off.
> 
> ...


If you see a spider and dont want to use poison. Just spray him wilt lysol. Works great!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Need some advice on ridding the Roo of spiders.
> 
> Just returned from a ten day camp. While camping and as the days rolled on we began to notice more "bite" marks on the boys, not bad but you could tell they weren't misquito or horse fly. We had sprayed the site before setting up and kept the kids coated with Off.
> 
> ...


If you see a spider and dont want to use poison. Just spray him wilt lysol. Works great!
[/quote]

I will have to try this!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I have been using the Ortho Home Defense is a perimeter treatment since we got our 25RSS and have not had a problem yet. I does make a good barrier along doors and dries fast. The orange peel formula works pretty well too for those who are more sensitive to types of products.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay, my turn!

I woke up one morning while camping to find a large spider perched on each of my feet. The first one say to his partner, "Do we eat him here, or take hime with us?" The second one said, "We better eat him here or the really big spiders will take him away from us!"

My advice - close the camper, turn off the power and propane, tape over the detector, and bomb away. The "smoke" penetrates everywhere and is very effective. Cured a spider problem in our basement. Be sure to clean any surfaces where you place food or personal grooming items. Oh, ya, remove all cooking utensils and plates before you bomb.

Do you think the spiders are coming in while camping or around your house/storage lot?

I haven't really seen any bugs inside our TT. BUt, they love to build nests in our yellow plastic wheel chocks while the TT is sitting at the storage lot. I can't tell you the number of times I've picked up the TT at the lot and thoughtlessly picked up the wheel chocks only to have a big ugly arachnid come crawling out. Thank goodness there are not many people there to here me squeal llike little girl!









GenesRUs


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Grab a bit of TP and apply pressure unitl the spider pops. Simple!


You'd have to be pretty fast to catch a Huntsman sipder with a little toilet paper. My guy came flying out of the wardrobe. I got lucky that he was not a real "bright" spider. He ran under the door mat.

I didn't even have to clean my shoe after I stomped the sucker!









Dan


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I would have said the booger came from the storage lot but we had returned from a ten day camp when it was discovered. We didn't notice any spiders like the one in the Roo while we were at the CG but that's not to say they weren't better at their ninja like stealth.

I notiiced this morning when I left for work that the camper was rock'n, not a bit of wind. Bet I have two spiders in there, anyone know the gestation period for a spider? Looks like it's time to bomb the whole crew. I'll empty everything, tape, close and shut-off then let it set a day or two before venting. I'll let ya know how the battle goes, "Back off spider, I'm coming in and I'm packing heat as well"... Maybe I'll pull the bug bomb pin and throw it in a like a gernade.

Wonder if the "lemon fresh" scented bug bomb will over ride the new tt smell????

Dave


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I have heard that the CO2 from using propane appliances attracts spiders. My DW has a bunch of old socks with a couple moth balls in each one that I place in the Fridge vent outside of our OB. I also throw a few on the roof and under the camper (not inside, though).

Does it work? Seems to, haven't seen any spiders inside yet this year.

Also, use eletricity rather than propane for fridge, cooking, heat whenever possible.

-Matt


----------



## hackman (Aug 15, 2006)

Try mothballs spiders hate them .I put mothballs in a old pair of pantyhose by the fridge and hot water heater so no webs will ply the air gap.



udaman said:


> Try mothballs spiders hate them .I put mothballs in a old pair of pantyhose by the fridge and hot water heater so no webs will ply the air gap.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

udaman said:


> Try mothballs spiders hate them .I put mothballs in a old pair of pantyhose by the fridge and hot water heater so no webs will ply the air gap.


[/quote]

Well, hello there udaman!

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

You've got your first post. Tell us about yourself and your rig.

Dan


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

We have had problems with ants and spiders while camping. Found a solution. Wrap a fabric softner (unused) around the electrical shore cable, in-coming fresh water hose, TV cable, and the front hitch that touches the ground. No need to use on the tires, ants and spiders don't seem to use those for entry into the Outback.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I use the Ortho Home Defense, or Spectracide (basically the same) for indoor/outdoor. I spray around the molding (including ceiling/corners, etc.) and at threshholds, as well as outside on jack pads, water hoses, electrical cords, in cabinets where the water lines go through, around the edges of the camper. We were camping near Statesboro, and, while the park manager had sprayed TWICE, the ants wouldn't give up. So, went into Statesboro, when they started coming around the ceiling (YIKES)! The big blue box (Walmart) didn't have it, and I had to go to lowly K-mart to purchase it (last gallon). Sprayed inside/out, no more ants.
Darlene


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Wish I could give ya'll an update on the bombing of "Biggest spider known to man". I was set to do battle tonight, side arm loaded, hair trigger set on bug bomb and back up in combat gear ready to go..... got the notice from housing that the tt had been in the driveway one day more than allowed.

For those fo you not fimiliar with Military Housiing, consider it an odd home owners association. There are rules and I admit to being inviloation of the "Trailer, boat, camper" section.

We emptied everything, and I mean everything, out. The Roo is as bare as the day we bought it. Instead of a good old fashion head on fight.... we've opted for the blockade route. If there's nothing to eat on then the enemy will go elsewhere.

Had to find/use a new storage facility(our usual is still not dried out from then tropical storm), hopefully we won't encounter new "bug" issues. I'll let ya'll know in how it goes when we pull the OB out, next trip is kinda planned for two weeks from now.

Thanks for all the hints/ideas, I wasn't sure about bug bombing without the expereince of ya'll.

Dave


----------



## hackman (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.Yes it is the best site. My wife and I bought our 21rs in Feb and have been out 17 times since then (no use in letting the tires get flat spots) Love the Outback and have had a few people who looked and want one also.Have had a few problems so far but that's the way it goes.
We are located in the Southern California aera.
Keep up the good work on the site


----------

